# Quebec City and the new Tamron 28-300 VC as a Travel Lens



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 18, 2014)

I recently did a review of the new Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD lens (someone posted a link here, but if you didn't see it you can find the review here: http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/tamron-28-300mm-f3-5-6-3-di-vc-pzd/). It is an obvious choice for travel, but I hadn't actually traveled with the lens. I just spent 4-5 days traveling to the beautiful Quebec City and used the Tamron almost exclusively. This is a companion article with a lot of photos that show off the range and image quality of the lens in a variety of settings. It is also a bit of a travelogue on Quebec City.

http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/quebec-city-and-the-tamron-28-300-vc/

Enjoy.


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2014)

That is a very good presentation of the ability of this lens.
Love the pictures. Especially the aquarium photos. Awesome
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## candc (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I might get this lens as a take along/do it all canoe tripping and hiking lens on the 6d. Have you tried it on a crop camera? I wonder how it compares IQ wise compared to the 16-300? I know it has less range on the wide side but I would prefer it if the IQ is better on a crop body as well.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 19, 2014)

candc said:


> I think I might get this lens as a take along/do it all canoe tripping and hiking lens on the 6d. Have you tried it on a crop camera? I wonder how it compares IQ wise compared to the 16-300? I know it has less range on the wide side but I would prefer it if the IQ is better on a crop body as well.



I haven't posted my review of the 16-300mm yet, but I actually make that case. There are more optical compromises with the 16-300 and I still like the 28-300 better on a crop. Less loss of resolution and contrast on the long end. The biggest downside, of course, is that 28mm isn't particularly wide on a crop.

Here's a sample taken with the lens on a crop camera (300mm wide open). Crop body is an EOS M in this case, but I did the review primarily on a 60D.


----------

